# New Holland Workmaster 70 Problems



## Richard Kamerer (Mar 19, 2019)

Purchased a New, New Holland Workmaster 70 Tractor from my long time dealer in July 2020. The tractor had 60 hours on it when purchased. After about 2 hours of operation the tractor engines RPM decreased, became very hot and operation was very lethargic. The tractor appeared as though the brakes were dragging as the tractor coasted little if any when the clutch was depressed. Mentioned this to dealer which said it must of had a "hard regen". The regen light has never come on, and this issue has repeated 4 times. After a short period of time the tractor appears to operate normally. I now have 84 hours on the tractor and it happened again yesterday afternoon. Called the dealer and he advised to bring it in so they can check it out. He said that is not how the tractor is to perform when doing regeneration. So we will see what the come up with. The regen light has never come on! Wondering if any 50-60-70 series owners have experienced the same issue. Thanks


----------



## Cascade J (May 17, 2021)

did you ever figure this out? how was the temp on the tractor and did you ever ck the belt?


----------



## Jeff Hines (Mar 27, 2020)

Cascade J said:


> did you ever figure this out? how was the temp on the tractor and did you ever ck the belt?


Wanted to point out, my manual says it uses a catalyst system that continually cleans itself, so no regen-no wasting diesel.


----------



## Richard Kamerer (Mar 19, 2019)

Yes the left brake was adjusted 1 1/2" to tight. Backed off the brake which solved the problem. Saw the fix on New Holland Tractor Talk. Was posted by a New Holland Engineer.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Richard Kamerer said:


> Yes the left brake was adjusted 1 1/2" to tight. Backed off the brake which solved the problem. Saw the fix on New Holland Tractor Talk. Was posted by a New Holland Engineer.


It sure has been a while, but thanks for the follow up. There are so many issues that get resolved here on the forum, but when that last post doesn't materialize, no one knows what the fix or the result was. 
Cheers and welcome back!!


----------

